# Just did a cut-out on Friday - - AND I GOT THE QUEEN, BABY !!!!!! (VIDEO)



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

I LOVE me some feral genetics.....yeeeehhaaawwww !!!!!!

Don't wanna keep buying those 'dot backs'.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Cool video, and nice eye for her majesty! It also seemed like it worked out way better to remove them from the inside. Man they sure did seem calm. Is that a food grade barrel, cut in half, that your hive is made from?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> Cool video, and nice eye for her majesty! It also seemed like it worked out way better to remove them from the inside. Man they sure did seem calm. Is that a food grade barrel, cut in half, that your hive is made from?


Yes, it sure did work out good doing it from the inside.

They are EXCELLENT bees. They stung me a couple of times, once through my pants and once through my sleeve, but you gotta allow them to get a tad defensive at first. They settled right down soon thereafter and are very well behaved ladies in my back yard.

Regarding the (food grade) barrel hives, I've built about four of them. They are oddballs, but I like them for some reason. Here are some more photos at my website:

http://www.savebeesflorida.com/#!hives/c1y1f

.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh snap! LOVE the method you use for putting comb on frames.. looks so much easier then those darn rubber bands especially once hands get sticky with honey!

Great you got the queen... could not watch the entire thing it was too shaky and I got dizzy!  Would be great if you had set it on a windowsill or something and we could see the comb get cut out....

I think I saw a Fat Bee man video where he brings queens with him to cut outs and is able to lure bees into nucs that way... thought that was pretty cool too and not need for vacumning them. They just go in there~!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

CaBees said:


> Oh snap! LOVE the method you use for putting comb on frames.. looks so much easier then those darn rubber bands especially once hands get sticky with honey!


There are pluses and minuses with both Lang and top bars for doing cut-outs. From watching JP The Bee Man, I'm leaning towards doing cut-outs with Lang equipment, but I may just stick it out and keep doing them with top bar boxes. It's kind of a pain preparing and attaching all the hardware cloth to each bar, but there's still assembly/expense issues even with Langs. But yes, once the hardware cloth is on, the cut-out goes like a dream.



CaBees said:


> could not watch the entire thing it was too shaky and I got dizzy!  Would be great if you had set it on a windowsill or something and we could see the comb get cut out....


I will address this in time. I will get a better camera and even a tripod, etc and so-forth. I can't justify the expense just yet. But I appreciate you watching what you could. 



CaBees said:


> I think I saw a Fat Bee man video where he brings queens with him to cut outs and is able to lure bees into nucs that way... thought that was pretty cool too and not need for vacumning them. They just go in there~!


I've often wondered about this method. When I start having extra queens laying around, I'm going to try it out. It would be a great option to have, especially if the queen is not captured during a cut-out.

.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Great video. Sounds like you had a lot of fun! 

I notice they are fairly dark bees. Was the queen dark, too?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Bill91143 said:


> Great video. Sounds like you had a lot of fun!
> 
> I notice they are fairly dark bees. Was the queen dark, too?


Thanks, and yes, the queen WAS kind of the darker color. I know it was hard to see her colors with the bright window light I had behind the queen clip. I'll consider that kind of stuff next time I do a cut-out. It's very challenging, as you all know, to produce a film correctly while doing a cut-out. It's going to take time for me to get better at both.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome vid! Love those wired bars! That clip you used for the queen is cool, too. Is that just a hair clip? Or is it specially made for catching queens?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Thanks, fruitveggirl.

That's a clear queen clip that I got locally here in Lakeland, Florida at Kelley's Apiaries.

HOWEVER, you can get them online for about 6 bucks a-piece at Brushy Mountain:

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Queen-Catcher/productinfo/341/

.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

PatBeek said:


> Thanks, and yes, the queen WAS kind of the darker color. I know it was hard to see her colors with the bright window light I had behind the queen clip. I'll consider that kind of stuff next time I do a cut-out. It's very challenging, as you all know, to produce a film correctly while doing a cut-out. It's going to take time for me to get better at both.


I think you did a great job, both with the cutout and the filming.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Bill91143 said:


> I think you did a great job, both with the cutout and the filming.


Thanks, it's much appreciated.

But I think JP is the one to emulate. I know there are many who know what they are doing as far as cut-outs, but JP (and Schawee) produce some very educating and entertaining films. Here's his latest where he even does a dance:


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Honey Hive Farms
Nice video and nice job. Thank you for sharing.
Its great to see people saving the bees and not spraying them.

Have a great day.
Tim Moore


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.
Oh, and regarding that cheap, home-made bucket vac I'm using
in the video - it was giving me problems on previous
cut-outs due to lack-of-suction at times. This time I fully taped the holes that regulate the suction
and it worked like a champ. I checked inside the bucket and there was a zero kill-rate, as far as I could tell.

Very pleased with that.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## BeeThere (Jul 5, 2011)

Enjoyed watching your videos, thanks...


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

BeeThere said:


> Enjoyed watching your videos, thanks...


You're quite welcome !!

And since you are from Louisiana, do you ever watch JP The Bee Man's videos? He's out of the New Orleans area.

.


----------



## BeeThere (Jul 5, 2011)

PatBeek said:


> You're quite welcome !!
> 
> And since you are from Louisiana, do you ever watch JP The Bee Man's videos? He's out of the New Orleans area.
> 
> .


Yes I have, I remember one showing the girls all marching into their new home. That was quite a site to see.


----------



## ozebee (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi PatBeek, a really nice cut out and queen find!
An expert like you needs to join up to www.swarmpatrol.com. Hope to see you on there!!


----------

